# Is Darth Vader No.1 "Baddy" In Movie History??



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

In my humble opinion, Darth Vader from Star Wars flicks, is the ultimate "baddy" in movie history to date.

Why, I hear u ask?

Well simple really.

  He looks well hard with his all black attire and sinister face and head mask.

He must be on at least 80 fags a day, to have the kind of wheezin he does.

That light sabre of his is a bit nawty don't u think? Well I would'nt like to get a taste of it.

His half geezer, half robo-cop deep boomin voice demands authority, probably voice deepened more due to all them fags he's chuffin.

The boots he wears are actually Doc Martins - a lot of 'ard men have worn thru history.

He can strangle people by using his dark side of the force, as in SW - A New Hope, when some tit on the empire comittee board set his lip up, sayin that the force was shite - big mistake he made - dont dis the Darth!

He does'nt really sleep, instead he sits in a metal egg and takes his hat/helmet off to scratch his bonce, and relaxes by listening Iron Maiden on his ipod.

I could go all bloody day, raising valid points to valadate my argument, however I'll end this bit now with a final truth to why old Darth is villan No.1.

In the flick Empire Strikes Back, some thought Darth had gone a bit soft when he said to Luke "I am your farther" , which funnily enough in German is "mein farter"!!  yeah - its pronounced "my farter" LOL - mind u my old man always was a wind bag.

Anyhow - George Lucas's original script for that scene was supposed to have Darth sayin to Luke "I'm gonna knock your bleedin head off when I get me hands, or should I say get me hand on u cos you've only just gone and chopped on of em off u little tosser"!!

Apparently the studio wanted a bit more of a human side to Darth to come out, so poor George Lucas had to change it to what we all know, the famous "Im your daddy, Luke'y boy!" tosh that tarnished Darth's, "I'll smash your fuc**in face in if you fu** with the dark side of my force, sunshine", type personna............

Anyone think they can name a better villan?  You're more than welcome to say your bit, but to be honest all I'm expecting is a load of "you've hit the nail on the head m8, excellent point" type posts.

May the force be with u, if you fancy some................u know it makes sense


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 21, 2009)

bollocks


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Ha - u would say that u rebel scum!


----------



## 1927 (Jun 21, 2009)

I think in a poll a couple of years ago ultimate baddie went to Michael Caine in Get Carter, he'd had flipped Darth vader off the roof of a multi storey!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2009)

darth is a great charactor...  but  not  the epitome of evil


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

*Bollocks- See where u r comin from bruv*



El Jefe said:


> bollocks



Or did u mean "bollocks" as in "hes got (Darth) some fackin bollocks" style??

If so, my apologies M8ty boy, I get you're drift you little mucka


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> I think in a poll a couple of years ago ultimate baddie went to Michael Caine in Get Carter, he'd had flipped Darth vader off the roof of a multi storey!!



Get bloody Carter came No.1??

Vader was robbed...........

If he was to have a ruck (fight) with that ponce Michael Caine, he'd knock Caine's cane in, good style

Theres just no comparison...


----------



## 1927 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> Get bloody Carter came No.1??
> 
> Vader was robbed...........
> 
> ...



I think you need to get a life really mate.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> darth is a great charactor...  but  not  the epitome of evil



Is that so??

So who do u think is then?

Bleedin Cyber Men of Doc Who?

Dont make me laugh


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> I think you need to get a life really mate.



Darth Vader is my life and could be yours too if you'd only open your heart to the dark side of the force???

Whad'cha say M8?

I can sense with the force that u dont have much goin for u in life, but here's your opportunity to do summit with you miserable existence........aint it worth givin a go??


----------



## tarannau (Jun 21, 2009)

Are you 5? Have you just seen Star Wars for the first time? Have you recently damaged your head with a blunt object?

Meh.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Are you 5? Have you just seen Star Wars for the first time? Have you recently damaged your head with a blunt object?
> 
> Meh.



Every time I watch SW its like the first time!

Sorry to upset u with this relevant movie character thread

u old fart knocker!!!


----------



## tarannau (Jun 21, 2009)

He's just the green cross code man in an extruded plastic suit. Get a bloody grip.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Think I've proved my point as no one has even offered a movie character to challenge old Darth's title.

Ha Ha


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> He's just the green cross code man in an extruded plastic suit. Get a bloody grip.



Wot r u on abbout??

Green men??

Bit early to start drinkin double vodkas innit m8??

Darth never touched the stuff - he was tea total, to keep a clear head/helmet


----------



## tarannau (Jun 21, 2009)

You don't get multiple action figurines of pure evil.







Look -  once you're past 5 he's about as menacing as a superannuated Brummie with a speech complaint. My mum could run faster.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

tarannau said:


> You don't get multiple action figurines of pure evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Granted, Brummies are shit at talkin, but I cant comment on your dear old mum's runnin abilities, tho I doubt she'd have an ounce of a chance in a 100 metre dash against the dark lord himself.

Come on.........think about it


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Seems like Darths position remains un-challenged - no-one has the bollocks to throw a name into the ring, so to speak#

Whats the matter??

Scared of old Darth?

Ha!!


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm off now anyhow - gotta do a 1000 word article about Darth Vader's influence in modern politics and modern youth culture in the Western hemisphere, for the Darth Vader Appreciation Society's next edition......................


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Simpson


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2009)

He's more machine than man. Twisted and evil.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 21, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> Think I've proved my point as no one has even offered a movie character to challenge old Darth's title.
> 
> Ha Ha



Au contraire, good sir...

I will see your Darth Vader.

And raise you the amoral, sadistic, twisted and utterly unrepentant Angel Eyes from The Good, The Bad And The Ugly...






For he is a 100% PROPER badass.

PROPER, I SAY!


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2009)

Darth Vader is not evil... Corrupted by the dark side, yes. Too powerful for his own good, yes. A victim of circumstance, yes. But he is not truly evil, so no - he is most definitely not no.1 baddy. No.1 baddies don't have conversion experiences at the end. No.1 baddies don't sacrifice themselves to save the universe and their kid. 

And you've got a dumb name.

Your grammar's crap too.




Tit.






















Fuck, a computer could beat Darth...


----------



## Flashman (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## keybored (Jun 21, 2009)

Vader is a sap, he even shows compassion (once he knows his goose is cooked).



Sir Meph a lot said:


> Anyone think they can name a better villan?


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 21, 2009)

Surely Sauron wins? The guy has even evil ring of power ffs!


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

*U silly munter*



Cid said:


> Darth Vader is not evil... Corrupted by the dark side, yes. Too powerful for his own good, yes. A victim of circumstance, yes. But he is not truly evil, so no - he is most definitely not no.1 baddy. No.1 baddies don't have conversion experiences at the end. No.1 baddies don't sacrifice themselves to save the universe and their kid.
> 
> And you've got a dumb name.
> 
> ...



Ok, Cid "the star wars sexist",

Pinhead is about as ard as lard, I seem to remember him gettin put right back in his box if I remember rightly...........

Apart from Damien pic, I haven't a clue who the ovvers r m8?  Must have been before my time and possibly me dads too

Just how old r u guv?  Thought laptops were'nt allowed in care homes in case patients urinated on them by accident??

Tit? LOL

Comin from an old coffin dodger like u m8 - I admire you've got the strength to muster the words together.

As Vader once said " you may dispence with the pleasantries commander" 

and for you Cid(ney) consider yourself well and truly dispenced you old mucka


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm 25.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Au contraire, good sir...
> 
> I will see your Darth Vader.
> 
> ...



Bloody hell!!

I never saw that one commin,

Touche, I say Meister Bakunin,

At last a worthy advocacy throws down the gauntlet, let the battle commence!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Cid said:


> I'm 25.



more like 25 x 3 u old goat

pull the other 1 m8


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 21, 2009)

Taking this abit seriously aren't you Meph?


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2009)

No really, I'm 25...


So... 




			
				Sir Meph a lot said:
			
		

> I haven't a clue who the ovvers r m8? Must have been before my time and possibly me dads too



You recognise angel eyes? Well Frank is from 'Once upon a time in the west', by the same director 2 years later. 







Is from 2007. Daniel Day-Lewis got an oscar for it.

And HAL9000... 2001: a space odyssey, pretty well known.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 21, 2009)

When the government compile their 'case for the banning of mephedrone', this thread will be top of the list.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Taking this abit seriously aren't you Meph?



Of course I am....

The Emporer himself could be lookin in on this thread, and if I'm not seen to be biggin up the Empire..........

you've seen that blokes "tazer" hands of electric??

Nuff said


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 21, 2009)

too _*evil *_for action figures...






















 oh wait...







...  ...


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2009)

Cid said:


> Fuck, a computer could beat Darth...



Hal isn't evil, just a bit misunderstood.


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry to break this to you Meph , but the Emperor isn't real  .


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 21, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Sorry to break this to you Meph , but the Emperor isn't real  .



Actually he is, he's me.

'Callum91, your feeble skills are no match for the power of the Dark Side...'

*Prepares to fry the heretic with fingertip-launched lightning stikes*


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2009)

You know Bakunin, sometimes I can't help but suspect your anarchist tendencies are not as strong as they once were...


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 21, 2009)

Pffft , the Emperor was rubbish anyway. He was so mighty and powerful he was killed by being thrown into a hole. Shit way to go if you ask me.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

miss minnie said:


> too _*evil *_for action figures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lordy!!!

I'm actually startin to fret like a fat girl in a chip shop..

Miss Minnie I salute your "upping the aunty" by slam dunkin old people eater Hannibal into the mixing bowl of villans!!

U gotta give this geezer maximum respect - he doesnt bother going to the likes of Tesco for his steaks, not fresh enough, he dines on the freshest variety i.e was livin 2 mins ago

One hard bastard if ever I saw one - he's that mentally hard he even wears a dog muzzle for kicks!  Bet he could dish out a nasty bite as well!!

The stakes have been raised people, who's gonna bring it to the next level??

(I understand if its gettin a bit too much for some forum members to continue with this thread and there is no shame for anyone to discontinue further into the darkness i.e Cid).


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 21, 2009)

Francis Begbie


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Bakunin said:


> Actually he is, he's me.
> 
> 'Callum91, your feeble skills are no match for the power of the Dark Side...'
> 
> *Prepares to fry the heretic with fingertip-launched lightning stikes*



HaHa, The force is strong with you Lord Bakunin 

Callum91 is foolish to underestimate the power of the dark side...

I find his lack of knowledge disturbing, as with some other forum members...

"Perhaps I can find new ways to motivate them."


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

Sauron would take vader down. He'd take him down to chinatown.


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 21, 2009)

Who needs the '' Dark side '' when you have the One ring of power?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 21, 2009)

Darth Vader is the number one character.


----------



## Cid (Jun 21, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Who needs the '' Dark side '' when you have the One ring of power?



Yeah, but the stupid fucker managed to lose it. Fail.




			
				Sir Meph a lot said:
			
		

> (I understand if its gettin a bit too much for some forum members to continue with this thread and there is no shame for anyone to discontinue further into the darkness i.e Cid).



ZOMFG noes! teh insults are 2 harsh for me.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

*The Empire's Support is Growing My Master........*



Sadken said:


> Darth Vader is the number one character.



Thank you for your support Commander Sadken, report to the death star at once with Admiral Bakiden and prepare my chamber with my ipod programmed with Iron Maidens Greatest Hits and NWA's old skool gangsta rap album "Straight Outta Compton".


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

Cid said:


> ZOMFG noes! teh insults are 2 harsh for me.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 21, 2009)

Darth Vader's head honcho was called the Grand Muff or some shit like that


----------



## mentalchik (Jun 21, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> Darth Vader's head honcho was called the Grand Muff or some shit like that


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

An evil genius schooled by Feanor and adept in the darkest arts that shape reality vs an asthmatic cyborg with some sith based parlour tricks.


No contest


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 21, 2009)

1927 said:


> I think in a poll a couple of years ago ultimate baddie went to Michael Caine in Get Carter, he'd had flipped Darth vader off the roof of a multi storey!!



Well that would be about right on urban seeing as his character is more of an anti-hero than baddie.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 21, 2009)

Vader was shit , essentially he was an extended teenage strop about how mean Obi Wan was to him not letting him shack up with padame or whatever her fucking name was .

Darth Vader No.1 "petulant teenager" in movie history more like !


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 21, 2009)

Stigmata said:


>



seconded


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 21, 2009)

brasicritique said:


> seconded



if thats from Blue Velvet then I'll third it I think .


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)

He'd totally beat the shit out of Darth Vader.


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 21, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> if thats from Blue Velvet then I'll third it I think .



yep its Frank.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 21, 2009)

I would have any of Christopher Walken's baddies above Darth Vader tbh.


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> He'd totally beat the shit out of Darth Vader.



we have had a mention of grand muff talking now weve got minge the merciless! 

IMO Minge is saying  ' this is not my best christmas cracker impersonation granted .. however have you seen vaders get up? Gothic techno heroin chic christmas cracker costumes are sooooo last season...'


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)

Ming definitely has the most evil facial hair of all of them.


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 21, 2009)

He looks like hes been kissing a wookie!


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

i was thinking darth was easily beating all these lame people that were being posted up, but i reckon hanibal lector beats darth vader in a way cos when you rewatch them you can kind of see that you could appeal to darth vader's good side whereas lector just doesn't have one, he's more likely to turn you evil

i always liked robert de niro's baddies cos they usually start off good and just end up as bad guys but you still see the good in them even tho there isn't any left


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

is alan rickman in 'prince of thieves' the number one baddy in movie history?


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> i was thinking darth was easily beating all these lame people that were being posted up, but i reckon hanibal lector beats darth vader in a way cos when you rewatch them you can kind of see that you could appeal to darth vader's good side whereas lector just doesn't have one, he's more likely to turn you evil
> 
> i always liked robert de niro's baddies cos they usually start off good and just end up as bad guys but you still see the good in them even tho there isn't any left



Hanninbal lecture is insane so i submit this in defence of my client being wrongly put on the list as a baddy.


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

brasicritique said:


> Hanninbal lecture is insane so i submit this in defence of my client being wrongly put on the list as a baddy.



he wouldn't need a defence, he's just defend himself and fuck all the juries heads up 

and if he got sent down it wouldn't matter cos he would escape


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> is alan rickman in 'prince of thieves' the number one baddy in movie history?


He's a contender. Just look at the beard. It's all to do with the beard. Darth Vader would be the undisputed No 1 with a beard, but without face fuzz he's got stiff competition.


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> He's a contender. Just look at the beard. It's all to do with the beard. Darth Vader would be the undisputed No 1 with a beard, but without face fuzz he's got stiff competition.



he's not really a contender tho is he

he's shit scared of kevin costner and morgan freeman


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2009)

a chalenger appears


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2009)

actually  we need  an alan rickman  baddy  death match


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> he's not really a contender tho is he
> 
> he's shit scared of kevin costner and morgan freeman


Yeah, but Darth Vader would be too.

I still reckon Ming is teh No.1


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> actually  we need  an alan rickman  baddy  death match


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

elijah wood in sin city was really good as well, but like alan rickman he just isn't premier league


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 21, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Prowse
Used to train in Dave(Darth Vader) Prowse's gym in SE London a few years back,met him a few times


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> Yeah, but Darth Vader would be too.
> 
> I still reckon Ming is teh No.1



no he wouldn't he'd just blow up their planet


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2009)

Darth Vadar isn't even the biggest baddie in star wars. 






Thats the Daddy. Count Dooku for the win.


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

darth vader kills dooku before he even turns evil, dooku is a puff


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 21, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> Darth Vader is my life and could be yours too if you'd only open your heart to the dark side of the force???
> 
> Whad'cha say M8?
> 
> I can sense with the force that u dont have much goin for u in life, but here's your opportunity to do summit with you miserable existence........aint it worth givin a go??


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

*I'm the No.1 Baddy you bunch of Muppets!!!!!!!*

Every body shut it!

You'z lot av'nt got a scooby doo!!!!!

I'm the No.1 baddy and you lot are on my fackin turf

I aint known as Danny "the hardest bastard that eva lived" Dyer for noffin

Now go home girls before I give you all a good sllaaaapppp....

.......muppets


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2009)

a nobody


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> Every body shut it!
> 
> You'z lot av'nt got a scooby doo!!!!!
> 
> ...




No, no dig up! Dig Up!


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 21, 2009)

david dissadent said:


>



I like your fighting spirit m8.....

But I've got Danny fackin Dyer on side now m8ty

HaHa not feelin so clever now, r we sunshine??

*hang on a minute Danny, were u off to???  Shit - think he's bottled it*


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> An evil genius schooled by Feanor and adept in the darkest arts that shape reality vs an asthmatic cyborg with some sith based parlour tricks.
> 
> 
> No contest




Fëanor never had any dealings with Sauron. I think you are confusing Melkor with his servant. [/geek]


----------



## 8den (Jun 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> darth vader kills dooku before he even turns evil, dooku is a puff



a puff with force lighting and who kicked Ben Kinboe and Aakin Skywalkers ass.


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

8den said:


> a puff with force lighting and who kicked Ben Kinboe and Aakin Skywalkers ass.



when anakin was about 12


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

'oh i can't have this argument again...'


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

anyway this is about movies, not if they were real

in the movie dooku gets wacked after only appearing a couple of times so he's shit
darth vader is a better movie bad guy cos in the movies he destroys a planet and has a massive spacewar and chops his own son's arm off just cos he's so badass
hanibal lector escapes from prison crucifying a guard on the way just for fun and then goes and eats the guy who fucked him over


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)

How about this guy then? Planet eating giant robot - Unicron.


----------



## david dissadent (Jun 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> darth vader is a better movie bad guy cos in the movies he destroys a planet and has a massive spacewar and chops his own son's arm off just cos he's so badass


BUT he used to be Anakin Skywalker, face Anakin is blatantly a My Chemical Romance fan.


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

unicron is awesome


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> BUT he used to be Anakin Skywalker, face Anakin is blatantly a My Chemical Romance fan.



like you don't have a past


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2009)

david dissadent said:


> Fëanor never had any dealings with Sauron. I think you are confusing Melkor with his servant. [/geek]



perhaps. I've not read slmarillion for ages


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> unicron is awesome


and voiced by Orson Welles!


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> and voiced by Orson Welles!



haha yeah

who was the one with eric idle's voice?


----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2009)

Wreck-Gar apparently.

Leonard Nimoy did Galvatron, although I always disliked that character, probably because my brother had it.


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 21, 2009)

isitme said:


> he wouldn't need a defence, he's just defend himself and fuck all the juries heads up
> 
> and if he got sent down it wouldn't matter cos he would escape



damn!


----------



## starfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Am i alone in thinking he is No1 Baddy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks to pk for the original link.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2009)

Unreasoned, unreasoning, unstoppable, implacable:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 21, 2009)

Honourable mention:


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 22, 2009)

and him


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Sauron would take vader down. He'd take him down to chinatown.



he got merked by a hobbbit FFS!


----------



## nuffsaid (Jun 22, 2009)

Whippersnappers might be too young to remember....but






Was one damn badass mutha. And  with it.


----------



## brasicritique (Jun 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> he got merked by a hobbbit FFS!


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> he got merked by a hobbbit FFS!



In the interests of fairness, the Empire got pwnd by the Ewoks.

(I should probably stop, nobody comes out of these arguments looking good)

It's clearly either Freddy Krueger or Nurse Ratched by the way.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 22, 2009)

KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 24, 2009)

*First Red Card Issued On This Thread!!!*



bouncer_the_dog said:


> KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This is a Red Card sending off to bouncer dog

This geezer looks like 80's pop sensation Kajagoogoo's lead singer Limahl's  old man (who' s the daddy now m8ty?)

Thats a low blow - red card was the only option............


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 24, 2009)

Been a lot of worthy contenders mentioned so far from Hannibal Lecter, to Freddy "skin issues" Kruger, even that freak bloke outta "Blue Velvet got a mention.....BUT........
....I've still yet to be swayed from my opinion that the original MIB, Mr.Vader, as he's referred to down his local boozer is still the king don of baddies in movie history, who's stood the test of time as an iconic super villan......Come on - this is too bloody easy - or pherhaps the dark side of the force is just too strong for the weak minded????????


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> This is a Red Card sending off to bouncer dog
> 
> This geezer looks like 80's pop sensation Kajagoogoo's lead singer Limahl's  old man (who' s the daddy now m8ty?)
> 
> Thats a low blow - red card was the only option............



Oh fuck off. Thats Khan Noonien Singh, 

or just  to you bitch.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 24, 2009)

8den said:


> Oh fuck off. Thats Khan Noonien Singh,
> 
> or just  to you bitch.



Time of the month luv??

Don't u worry sunshine, we understand.....

(fackin highly strung munta).

Oh, sorry I did'nt realize there was still livin members of the Kajagoogoo fan club still around

HaHa - av sum of that mucka!!


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> Time of the month luv??
> 
> Don't u worry sunshine, we understand.....
> 
> ...








The man killed Spock FFS.




			
				Khan Noonien Singh: to Kirk in absentia said:
			
		

> No. No, you can't get away. From hell's heart, I stab at thee. For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 24, 2009)

Yawn........we've already had P.Fiction English - Do u etc........Yawn........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sorry - wot was that guv??  "The man killed Spock"???

Who the facks this Spock geezer anyways?? Sounds like a right fackin herbert.....

Ohh,  u mean that daft lookin one wiff the funny leprekorn styled ears????????

Ha Ha - Do me a favour...........that does'nt even deserve an answer............(that leprekorn bloke FFS.....)

You've gone down in my estimation now sunshine.............can't see you comin back from that one.............(shame)


----------



## Flashman (Jun 24, 2009)

Oi, cunt. Shut it.

Cunt.

Gave you the answer ages ago.


Feel me?


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 24, 2009)

*You need to rewind your mind mucka*



Flashman said:


> Oi, cunt. Shut it.
> 
> Cunt.
> 
> ...




Sorry to break it to you bruv - but your answer was (how can I put this without upsetting your sensitive disposition).........shit to say the least!

Pull the other one - its got bells and whistles on - that Nazi geezer you're backin aint no match for Jedi gone bad boy Darth.


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> Yawn........we've already had P.Fiction English - Do u etc........Yawn........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Sorry - wot was that guv??  "The man killed Spock"???
> 
> ...



Yeah I can't really rate the opinion of some twat who sounds like the bastard love child of Danny Dywer and Guy "fackin" Richie.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 24, 2009)

has no one said this guy:






'get me a cuppa tea Errol'


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't believe no one's pointed this guy to . 

Look Sir Meph Darth Vadar is a Geezer! A Gangster!

Oh dear I suspect he'll jizz his pants in glee.


----------



## g force (Jun 24, 2009)

"Oh, oh, and I almost forgot. Ahh, I'm also gonna need you to go ahead and come in on Sunday, too..."


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 24, 2009)

What you lookin' at? You all a bunch of fuckin' assholes. You know why? You don't have the guts to be what you wanna be? You need people like me. You need people like me so you can point your fuckin' fingers and say, "That's the bad guy." So... what that make you? Good? You're not good. You just know how to hide, how to lie. Me, I don't have that problem. Me, I always tell the truth. Even when I lie. So say good night to the bad guy! Come on. The last time you gonna see a bad guy like this again, let me tell you. Come on. Make way for the bad guy. There's a bad guy comin' through! Better get outta his way!


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 24, 2009)

Quality.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 24, 2009)

I was gonna add Blake from Glangarry Glenross, but he's a very subtle baddy...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 24, 2009)

Meh.  It's blatantly








> RIMMER: So, Kryten, you've heard of this "Inquisitor?"
> KRYTEN: (With unnecessary melodrama) Only as a myth; a dark fable; a
> horror tale, told across the flickering embers of a midnight fire,
> wherever hardened space dogs gather to drink fermented vegetable
> ...


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2009)

Darth ain't shit compared to Palpatine though.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 24, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> This is a Red Card sending off to bouncer dog
> 
> This geezer looks like 80's pop sensation Kajagoogoo's lead singer Limahl's  old man (who' s the daddy now m8ty?)
> 
> Thats a low blow - red card was the only option............



erm.. I think you'll actually find that according to Internet law I've won the thread


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2009)

All these are baddies that got beat though.  If you want a truly impacable and unbeatable face of evil, you have to go to 1970s science fiction.

I nominate Dale "Diz" Coba, from The Stepford Wives.


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2009)

g force said:


> "Oh, oh, and I almost forgot. Ahh, I'm also gonna need you to go ahead and come in on Sunday, too..."




Gary Cole the face of pure evil. 








> Dr. Matt Crower: Go to hell.
> 
> Sheriff Lucas Buck: Been there. And you know what? It ain't half bad.


----------



## bubba_jones (Jun 24, 2009)

Two glaring omissions:






Keyser Soze from The Usual Suspects.  All the hardest of hardened criminals are reduced to gibbering hysterical wreaks at the very mention of his name.  He murders his wife and kids to prove a point, then everyone in any way connected to rivals, then disappears to spend the rest of his life masterminding spooky, high level criminal enterprises.






Clarence Boddiker from the first Robocop.  Sadistic and psychotic.  Behaves like a complete cunt all the way through the film until the considerably less entertaining Robocop gets him with a lucky spike to the neck.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 24, 2009)

'Can you fly, Bobby?'


----------



## Spion (Jun 24, 2009)

"Don't fuckin look at me"


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 30, 2009)

8den said:


> Yeah I can't really rate the opinion of some twat who sounds like the bastard love child of Danny Dywer and Guy "fackin" Richie.



Thats the spirit 8den my son!

But.......you have touched a nerve........my dear old motha used to date DD and Guy (before he married that old fucka Maddy) and I'm the bastard child of one of em......

Hence one of the reasons I started this thread.......one day I hope to hear those immortal words by either DD or Guy, as said by old Darth to his son Luke Skywalker...."I am your father, search your feelings, you know it to be true".

As for the Snatch darth vader clip - you're not wrong - I creamed myself good and propa whe I first took a butchers at it......Don't know why old george Lucas did'nt do the entire Star Wars Trilogy and prequels in the cockney gangsta style?   Would av been well pucka


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Vader Vs. Leatherface - Is the lightsaber mightier than the chainsaw?*

I actually met David Prowse who played old Darth Vader and Gunnar Hanson the geezer who played leatherface in the original 1974 classic Texas Chainsaw Massacre at an autograph session in one of the Forbidden Planet stores.

Stood in a queue for a fackin hour and when I finally got my turn to get autographs of the two geezers and have a quick chat, - they were fackin useless, looked stressed, bored, expression on their faces was of "go away quickly type".

Outside the store the topic amongst punters who'd just come out was "what a set of bastards"....I agreed  - felt like stormin back in wiff a couple of naughty boys and causing a major ruck!!

In the end tho I decided to go to McDonalds for a double cheese burger instead.

Mind you tho that Leatherface was one evil bastard in the flick wiff that fackin chainsaw he kept twirlin around.

Now that would be a good spin off flick -

 "Vader Vs. Leatherface The Motion Picture"

 Is the lighsaber mightier than the chainsaw?  Let the battle commence!!

(Vader would win of course cos that Leatherface was a fuckin inbred thick twat who could'nt talk propa, just said "uuhhhhh").


----------



## fubert (Jun 30, 2009)

I think that this thread shows a fundamental misunderstanding about the character of Darth Vader from the thread starter. Sorry, but its true. Palpatine is like the BNP nutter skinhead, and Vader is the pitbull. You don't want to mess with either, but the pitbull can't help being a pitbull. Maybe a bad example.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> Mind you tho that Leatherface was one evil bastard in the flick wiff that *fackin* chainsaw he kept twirlin around.



If you say "fackin" one more time I will not held accountable for the following violent torture I will inflict upon your tiny gentleman bits.


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2009)

Darth Vader, the blackest brother in the galaxy, Nubian god!

But Vader was the victim of a rascist agenda.
Vader, he's a spiritual brother, y'know, down with the force and all that good shit. Then this cracker farm boy Luke Skywalker, Nazi poster boy, blond hair, blue eyes, gets his hands on a light saber and the boy decides he's gonna run the fuckin' universe; gets a whole clan of whites together. And they go and bust up Vader's hood, the Death Star.



But truly bad? No. He was redeemed. The baddest motherfucker ever should be unredeemable. The twisted cylon bastard played by Dean Stockwell in BSG qualifies a bit better for the part.


----------



## internetstalker (Jun 30, 2009)

Chz said:


> Darth Vader
> But truly bad? No. He was redeemed. The baddest motherfucker ever should be unredeemable.



End of thread


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 30, 2009)

Chz said:


> Darth Vader, the blackest brother in the galaxy, Nubian god!
> 
> But Vader was the victim of a rascist agenda.
> Vader, he's a spiritual brother, y'know, down with the force and all that good shit. Then this cracker farm boy Luke Skywalker, Nazi poster boy, blond hair, blue eyes, gets his hands on a light saber and the boy decides he's gonna run the fuckin' universe; gets a whole clan of whites together. And they go and bust up Vader's hood, the Death Star.
> ...



Is that from Chasing Amy?  I've never seen the film but haver read that bit.  Must see it.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2009)

Chz said:


> Darth Vader, the blackest brother in the galaxy, Nubian god!



What's a Nubian?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 30, 2009)

Chz said:


> Darth Vader, the blackest brother in the galaxy, Nubian god!
> 
> But Vader was the victim of a rascist agenda.
> Vader, he's a spiritual brother, y'know, down with the force and all that good shit. Then this cracker farm boy Luke Skywalker, Nazi poster boy, blond hair, blue eyes, gets his hands on a light saber and the boy decides he's gonna run the fuckin' universe; gets a whole clan of whites together. And they go and bust up Vader's hood, the Death Star.
> ...



Which film has some dude banging on about how it's all racist, cos Jedi reveals that Vader, the ultimate black kick-ass dude, actually turns out to be a baldy white guy and that's what it's saying, that black people all secretly want to be white...


----------



## Chz (Jun 30, 2009)

Upsidedownwalrus identified it correctly. I only wish the eponymous lead didn't have such an irritating voice in that movie.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Which film has some dude banging on about how it's all racist, cos Jedi reveals that Vader, the ultimate black kick-ass dude, actually turns out to be a baldy white guy and that's what it's saying, that black people all secretly want to be white...



"Don't you?"


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 30, 2009)

Can't believe nobody's mentioned *GASTON*


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jul 3, 2009)

8den said:


> If you say "fackin" one more time I will not held accountable for the following violent torture I will inflict upon your tiny gentleman bits.




HaHa - U wot guv??

I bet u look like one of those little fackin teddy bear thingies outta Return of the Jedi, those Ewok fackas LOL

U dont  half make me and my boy Danny fackin Dyer larf M8 - keep up the good work u little fackin Ewok


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jul 3, 2009)

Er.....Anyways so can I take it that were all in agreement that old Darthy Boy Vader is No.1 baddy in movie history??

Come on........u know it makes sense

Dont underestimate the power of the darkside and all that malarky...........

Darth would smash any fackas head right in, especially if u spilt his pint down that boozer on Tatoween in the first Star Wars flick wiff all those fackin freaky lookin aliens gettin smashed off their heads...HaHa


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 3, 2009)

pretty much any german in any second world war movie shits all over vader




as does lord voldemort


----------



## dylans (Jul 3, 2009)

Stigmata said:


>



Absolutely. Frank is the baddest bad guy ever

"mommeeee mommeee, mommeeee" Don't you fucking look at me. Fuck you fucker, fuck you fucker, fuck fuck fuck. Baby wants to fuuuuuuuck"


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jul 3, 2009)

*No more Nazis for petes sake!!!!!!!*



Red Faction said:


> pretty much any german in any second world war movie shits all over vader
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But they dont have the iconic status or longevity of vaders charachter


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2009)

More than a few bizarre nominations from me...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## rennie (Jul 3, 2009)

Darth Vader was a softie at heart.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 3, 2009)

The Wicked Witch in the original OZ film is good, but I think Mobi/Evil Psychiatric Nurse from Return to Oz is even better


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 3, 2009)

rennie said:


> Darth Vader was a softie at heart.



Yep - ultimately a goodie.  The entire six film thing is all about his redemption.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> The Wicked Witch in the original OZ film is good, but I think Mobi/Evil Psychiatric Nurse from Return to Oz is even better



Reply #1: Fuck, fuck, fuck! How'd I forget her!? 

Reply #2: You cunt - I'm gonna have to watch the DVD now. I had plans for today!!


----------



## fubert (Jul 3, 2009)

I have given this much thought.

Here is the most evil villain to grace any screen, large or small.


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 3, 2009)

An honourable mention to Cromartie in the Sarah Connor Chronicles with just one mission and no respect for human life






The end of the first series is the culmination.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jul 4, 2009)

Fackin ell!!!

Things are really startin to warm up now - that looney of Saw flicks was well mental, then theirs Alex? outta Clockwork Orange etc

Credible competition for Darth is uprising like the rebellion against the empire.....I can feel a ruck comin on........


----------



## Bakunin (Jul 4, 2009)

Sir Meph a lot said:


> Fackin ell!!!
> 
> Things are really startin to warm up now - that looney of Saw flicks was well mental, then theirs Alex? outta Clockwork Orange etc
> 
> Credible competition for Darth is uprising like the rebellion against the empire.....I can feel a ruck comin on........



*Rings up 'Angel Eyes'*

'Evening, Mr Angel Eyes, I believe that there's some internet poster who clearly thinks that you're not the ultimate film bad guy. Oh yes, here's his name, address, daily routine and a list of his regular favourite hang-outs...'

*Grins evilly*

'Oh, Sir Meph a lot, there's a visitor for you at the front door...'


----------



## Chz (Jul 4, 2009)

fubert said:


> I have given this much thought.
> 
> Here is the most evil villain to grace any screen, large or small.



Nah, there's a difference between being an asshole and actually evil.


----------



## Sir Meph a lot (Jul 4, 2009)

*Hello Angel Eyes - Come say hello to my little friend!!*

*Rings up 'Angel Eyes'*

'Evening, Mr Angel Eyes, I believe that there's some internet poster who clearly thinks that you're not the ultimate film bad guy. Oh yes, here's his name, address, daily routine and a list of his regular favourite hang-outs...'

*Grins evilly*

'Oh, Sir Meph a lot, there's a visitor for you at the front door...' 






*SML opens the door* sayin " Ahha, old angels eyes and I see you got that cheeky mucka Bakunin hidin behind yer for a bit of back up malarky ey?  Anyhow, wot the fack u 2 think you're do'in in my manor, this is my fackin patch - wait a min, I've got someone who's been expectin ya"

*Shouts* "Oi, Clint M8, come and say hello to your little friend"

*As angels eyes sees who walks towards him...........hes starts to shit it*

*SML* "And when Clint eres finished with the pair of you, I've got Darth havin a few beers in the conservatory, wantin to lets say "av a word in your shell like" HaHa


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 4, 2009)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Reply #1: Fuck, fuck, fuck! How'd I forget her!?
> 
> Reply #2: You cunt - I'm gonna have to watch the DVD now. I had plans for today!!





Most underrated film ever imo


----------



## fubert (Jul 4, 2009)

Chz said:


> Nah, there's a difference between being an asshole and actually evil.



I disagree. He's evil.

Having someone's parents killed and feeding them to their son ?
When he wouldn't give Kyle a kidney ?
Trying to have the Jews exterminated ?
Trying to have Kenny taken off of life support to get his PSP ?
Trying to kill his Mum and framing Token ?
Telling a kid to saw through his own leg if he wanted antidote to some poison he'd given him ?
His misuse of stem cells ?
Putting turds on Butters face like a Hilter moustache ?


----------

